# Done with Dicks Sporting Goods



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Today I walked out of Dicks Sporting Goods in Brighton without buying the $700 irons for my son's Christmas gift. I talked to the gun manager and asked when and if they would be selling their AR type guns again. He stated they would never again sell them with a big smile. I simply stated I guess I won't be shopping there again and he said ok and TY and turned away.

I have purchased several guns--ammo and other hunting supplies over the years but no longer will I support a store that supports the idea that the gun is the problem in these mass shootings. Their actions were reported by the media and it implies they are in agreement with the anti-gun crowd.

I hope that when others decide to buy guns and other sporting items they will purchase from an organization that is not so quick to rush to judgement and turn against the shooting sports. Not all will agree with me and that's fine. But for me in a small way I made my point. I hope Dicks gets the message.


----------



## WillyG (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for that info. Just another Liberal run store that doesnt need our money.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Reminds me of earlier this year when Rush made a comment about Sandra Fluke being a whore, and then several of his advertizers dropped him like a hot bombshell. It wasn't a month later they wanted him back but Ruch wouldn't take them back.

So maybe will we Dick's and others like them passing into the history of bad management decisions. :lol:


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm all about keeping gun rights, but due to the sensitive nature on the recent shootings I'm not going to disagree with any corporations decision to pull the plug on assault weapons. They're still legal--just go elsewhere. I have alot of weapons, but no assault rifles... just don't see the need. If they start messing with my right to buy a bolt action hunting rifle I'll definatly raise a stink. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

ekbelt3 said:


> I'm all about keeping gun rights, but due to the sensitive nature on the recent shootings I'm not going to disagree with any corporations decision to pull the plug on assault weapons. They're still legal--just go elsewhere. I have alot of weapons, but no assault rifles... just don't see the need. If they start messing with my right to buy a bolt action hunting rifle I'll definatly raise a stink.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


You already shot yourself in the foot with that one. Not to flame you, but explain to me what an assault rifle realy is. Because it has AR as a designation? AR does not mean assault rifle. Your gun still goes bang! I could probably kill a person easier with your bolt action rifle and at a farther distance. Don't you see, where do you draw the line. If you think that an assault rifle is only for the military then they will take your bolt action away just as fast. They don't care. A gun, no matter what kind still goes bang and then you're dead!  Gun's are just another Michigan failed dove bill for the entire nation. STICK TOGETHER!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

ekbelt3 said:


> I'm all about keeping gun rights, but due to the sensitive nature on the recent shootings I'm not going to disagree with any corporations decision to pull the plug on assault weapons. They're still legal--just go elsewhere. I have alot of weapons, but no assault rifles... just don't see the need. If they start messing with my right to buy a bolt action hunting rifle I'll definatly raise a stink.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Its this exact type of thinking that is wrecking this nation. I don't own weapons they are talking about or even a handgun right now. I do have enough knowledge to understand what the 2A is, you obviously don't.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I went into Dicks yesterday against my will with the wife. I told her I am boycotting Dicks from now on. She thought I was a bit crazy about this stuff of course.
So I decided to walk into the firearm section expecting to see crowds of people buying firearms and ammo like the other stores. What I saw was an empty area, can you say crickets. They also had signs that stated they would limit the max amount of ammo one could buy of specific calibers and usage due to demand. They stated 22LR would be limted because they could be used in a handgun. What a bunch of flakes. I walked out thinking, ha they are taking a hit in that dept! At Gander Mountain you had to take a number they were so busy at the firearm counter.

We did walk out of there not buying anything. I will never buy another thing from this sock and jock shop.


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

ekbelt3 said:


> I'm all about keeping gun rights, but due to the sensitive nature on the recent shootings I'm not going to disagree with any corporations decision to pull the plug on assault weapons. They're still legal--just go elsewhere. I have alot of weapons, but no assault rifles... just don't see the need. If they start messing with my right to buy a bolt action hunting rifle I'll definatly raise a stink.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


So will you expect the A.R crowd to give a crap when they take your bolt action? We are all gun owners and need to stick together. They take away perch fishing but I don't care cuz I only fish for bluegill. Very disappointing logic my friend. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chad1981 (Dec 20, 2011)

Never again will I go there


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

ekbelt3 said:


> I'm all about keeping gun rights, but due to the sensitive nature on the recent shootings I'm not going to disagree with any corporations decision to pull the plug on assault weapons. They're still legal--just go elsewhere. I have alot of weapons, but no assault rifles... just don't see the need. If they start messing with my right to buy a bolt action hunting rifle I'll definatly raise a stink.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



I hunt in the shotgun zone so don't see a need for rifles.
Ban em for all I care...right?

In fact I haven't hunted with a shotgun because I prefer a bow.
You can ban shottys too for all I care...right?

Sensitive issue...maybe. But the "assault rifle" wasn't even used in the killings. They found it in his trunk.

Make no mistake about what's at stake here.


----------



## faceindisguise85 (Nov 6, 2011)

The second amendment is not about our right to own guns for hunting purposes. It's about our right to own guns to protect ourselves against a tyrannical government. So its important for the civilians to be as equally armed as the government. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

...it's still dicks, but without that apostrophe.


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

faceindisguise85 said:


> The second amendment is not about our right to own guns for hunting purposes. It's about our right to own guns to protect ourselves against a tyrannical government. So its important for the civilians to be as equally armed as the government.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Spot on. The largest mass killings in history all started with the same thing. Gun control. If you don't think it can happen in the good 'ol usa. Search ndaa or free speach zones, sopa, pipa, patriot act. Our dear leader has already assasinated 2 citizens w/o trial that we know of.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

Lots of sportsmen do not belong to the NRA due to what is often considered extreme policy. If you look at the NRA as a first line of defense, keeping the "foot out of the door" as far as gun owners rights go, it makes sense to support them. There isn't a piece of the 2nd amendment that's negotiable, in my opinion.


----------



## walleyedude (Feb 7, 2011)

I think walmart is another store that took tactical weapons down and not selling anymore. Another store to stop shopping at.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

walleyedude said:


> I think walmart is another store that took tactical weapons down and not selling anymore. Another store to stop shopping at.


Walmart pulled their web add, but still sell them in stores.

http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/nation...ls-website-gun-listing-dicks-halts-rifle-sale


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

walleyedude said:


> I think walmart is another store that took tactical weapons down and not selling anymore. Another store to stop shopping at.


The walmart here still has a few AR's but a couple people walked in when I was there and bought 3-4.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

It's all about divide and concur.. Look at all the things the government has went after its always the small stuff. because people only care about things that happen to them.


----------



## pjdionne12 (Oct 1, 2012)

The guy in the gun section probably smiled at you because he is sick of being bitched at about the decision. The store level people have no say over what gets sold or not and idiots are flooding in yelling and screaming at people that don't deserve it and probably aren't even for the ban but need their paycheck. If you are really that upset; write a letter or email or make a phone call to people that matter. Not shopping there doesn't prove or fix anything. P.S. the mark up on a modern sporting rifle is minimal at best, they are not losing any money by not selling those guns specifically. 
The decision to drop the guns was based on the fact that the shooter's mother bought a gun at Dick's. The company took heat for it even though the gun selling procedure created by our government was followed. Why shouldn't they say "screw it" and stop selling them?


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

pjdionne12 said:


> The guy in the gun section probably smiled at you because he is sick of being bitched at about the decision. The store level people have no say over what gets sold or not and idiots are flooding in yelling and screaming at people that don't deserve it and probably aren't even for the ban but need their paycheck. If you are really that upset; write a letter or email or make a phone call to people that matter. Not shopping there doesn't prove or fix anything. P.S. the mark up on a modern sporting rifle is minimal at best, they are not losing any money by not selling those guns specifically.
> The decision to drop the guns was based on the fact that the shooter's mother bought a gun at Dick's. The company took heat for it even though the gun selling procedure created by our government was followed. Why shouldn't they say "screw it" and stop selling them?


 
Most people realize that in a chain store the employees are not at fault for corporate decisions. I doubt that many people would scream and bitch at them. I know I did not. FYI I have written to corporate office expressing my concerns and so have several of my friends.

Not shopping there most definately proves something. It proves that corporate decisions will affect their bottom line. Will it make them change their minds about AR? I doubt it. But I did not go in there to purchase a low profit gun. I went in there to purchase a set of golf irons that cost 700-900 dollars. The next time it may have been hunting boots or ammo or a ? Who knows. I can say future purchases will not be at Dicks.

To sell AR or not to sell is their decision but to act guilty and rush to judgement so quickly only fueled the anti-gun movement. I will not support wolves in sheeps clothing. JMO


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

Yup no dicks for me! Never liked there stores anyways!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

No letter writing campaign from me. Just not shopping there anymore. They really don't offer anything that one can't find anywhere else for a similar price.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rmw (Feb 21, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> No letter writing campaign from me. Just not shopping there anymore. They really don't offer anything that one can't find anywhere else for a similar price.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If you want to go to the trouble the best thing you can do is when you purchase a like item from a competitor scan the receipt and send them a email expressing your dissatisfaction . I have done that with Auto zone for firing the young man who stopped a robbery at one of there stores


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

rmw said:


> If you want to go to the trouble the best thing you can do is when you purchase a like item from a competitor scan the receipt and send them a email expressing your dissatisfaction . I have done that with Auto zone for firing the young man who stopped a robbery at one of there stores


That's a pretty good idea.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

fishin_noob said:


> So will you expect the A.R crowd to give a crap when they take your bolt action? We are all gun owners and need to stick together. They take away perch fishing but I don't care cuz I only fish for bluegill. Very disappointing logic my friend.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Agree

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

ekbelt3 said:


> I'm all about keeping gun rights, but due to the sensitive nature on the recent shootings I'm not going to disagree with any corporations decision to pull the plug on assault weapons. They're still legal--just go elsewhere. I have alot of weapons, but no assault rifles... just don't see the need. If they start messing with my right to buy a bolt action hunting rifle I'll definaetly raise a stink.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


That's like saying ban all black pickup trucks because one hit a group of people standing the street corner and killed them. Its ok though if we own white or red trucks that's not a problem...until a white or red truck hits and kills a group of people then we will have to ban them as well.
Make no mistake our current government is after our guns ...all of our guns!
This is just the beginning. If you own a gun you should belong to the NRA they are the only wall between the government and our second amendment rights. Thirtyfive dollars...we can no longer let the other guy support the fight for us we have to take ownership as well.


----------



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I hunt in the shotgun zone so don't see a need for rifles.
> Ban em for all I care...right?
> 
> In fact I haven't hunted with a shotgun because I prefer a bow.
> ...


Assault rifle found beside him along with several hundred rounds for it, it was initially reported it was found in the car but during a later reported in a press conference that it was a shotgun found in the car and the assault rifle did majority if not all the killing inside the school.


----------



## faceindisguise85 (Nov 6, 2011)

iceoiler said:


> Assault rifle found beside him along with several hundred rounds for it, it was initially reported it was found in the car but during a later reported in a press conference that it was a shotgun found in the car and the assault rifle did majority if not all the killing inside the school.


Don't let the liberal media fool you. There is clear police footage of a cop pulling the AR out of the trunk. It is clearly an AR and not a shotgun. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

They call it "Divide and conquer" for a reason! The AR issue is not so different than the sport bike issue back in the 80's. The insurance companies formed a consortium to "investigate" the high-horsepower, rapid accelerating sport bikes of the time. Cruiser, touring and off road riders all said "Hey, who cares, it doesn't affect me." Well, what happened was every insurance agent received a blacked-out, slihouette drawing of a motorcycle with instructions not to insure a bike if it looked like the drawing. Lo and behold, a good many agents saw a great deal of similarity between the drawing and the touring bikes or the cruisers and refused insurance. Even a number of dual purpose bikes were refused. Only when ALL motorcyclists banded together to fight the ridiculous regulation and threatened to move their automobile, recreation vehicle, homeowner, health, etc., insurance to a more enlightened carrier did the "big guys" finally cave in. Nothing less should happen now that our firearms choices are being threatened!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

To take action to threaten the livelihood of folks who work in the local store seems shortsighted but to each his own...

Express your concerns with Corporate which made the decision...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

frenchriver1 said:


> To take action to threaten the livelihood of folks who work in the local store seems shortsighted but to each his own...
> 
> Express your concerns with Corporate which made the decision...


The only thing the Dick's corporate heads will listen to is us voting with our dollars, when we spend them elsewhere and Dicks profits go limp..


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

iceoiler said:


> Assault rifle found beside him along with several hundred rounds for it, it was initially reported it was found in the car but during a later reported in a press conference that it was a shotgun found in the car and the assault rifle did majority if not all the killing inside the school.


 You can take Ruger 10/22 and disassemble it, then put it back as an "assault" rifle , but its still a 10/22. An "assault" rifle in more powerful than, Rem .308 or 30-06. As far as magazine capacity, have you ever watched a shooting competition, those guys sound non-stop with a 10 shot clip. They can change a clip in the blink of an eye. 

Dealing with the "ignorance" of guns is the main problem.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

7iron said:


> You can take Ruger 10/22 and disassemble it, then put it back as an "assault" rifle , but its still a 10/22. An "assault" rifle in more powerful than, Rem .308 or 30-06. As far as magazine capacity, have you ever watched a shooting competition, those guys sound non-stop with a 10 shot clip. They can change a clip in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Dealing with the "ignorance" of guns is the main problem.


 Better not get caught with an assault rifle with out the proper paper work. An AR style gun is not an assault weapon.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

faceindisguise85 said:


> There is clear police footage of a cop pulling the AR out of the trunk. It is clearly an AR and not a shotgun.


 
What I saw certainly didn't look like any AR that I have ever seen.

Did that even have a charging handle?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

ESOX said:


> The only thing the Dick's corporate heads will listen to is us voting with our dollars, when we spend them elsewhere and Dicks profits go limp..


Get back with me in 6 months to a year or so to let me know how your actions have impacted Dick's profits and long term viability....


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

iceoiler said:


> Assault rifle found beside him along with several hundred rounds for it, it was initially reported it was found in the car but during a later reported in a press conference that it was a shotgun found in the car and the assault rifle did majority if not all the killing inside the school.


 
Dude, stop pointing blame at inanimate objects. The rifle didn't fire on its own. The mentally ill person did the killing inside the school, not the "assult" rifle. If he had used the shot gun and reloaded each time, does it make the outcome any different? Nope. Focus on the root of the issue, not some object to blame.

If I were to attempt to follow your logic, then the car that the drunk driver drove into a tree killed him, NOT the fact that he was .24 BAC and decided to make a poor choice in operating a vehicle at that time.

As a society we have grown into a group of people to place blame on "things" or others. Another great example is the DNR taking down 80% of the snowmobile trail signs this year since clubs were being sued if a particular curve wasn't signed. Snowmobiling is a sport with risks. Taking down the signs to stave off an unjust lawsuit is only going to lead to more injuries and deaths.

Taking down firearms would lead to the same outcome as well.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> The walmart here still has a few AR's but a couple people walked in when I was there and bought 3-4.


 
What area do you live in? The Walmarts around here have a few (4-5) hunting rifles, all bolts I believe and 3-4 muzzleloaders and thats it. Have never seen an AR of any kind around here (Adrian)


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

frenchriver1 said:


> Get back with me in 6 months to a year or so to let me know how your actions have impacted Dick's profits and long term viability....


I'm sure they will survive. Plenty of granola munching liberals that need spandex and sport bras.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

WoW. said:


> What I saw certainly didn't look like any AR that I have ever seen.
> 
> Did that even have a charging handle?


Your right heres a youtube video those sure look like shotgun shells to me if there not thats one hell of a rifle. Looks like a semi shotgun you pull back on slide it pops out the shell just like the two i own.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> I'm sure they will survive. Plenty of granola munching liberals that need spandex and sport bras.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Must be like the the neocons who need to buy camo to look manly and beef jerky for the main dish at dinner with their ******* buds...

Wonder who has done any research to determine what percentage of Dick's biz is attributed to "assault weapons" and related items sale???


----------

